# Do Women Fart?



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Time for profound question of the week. Do females actually fart?


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Women are incapable of doing so. We also do not poop. 
/end thread.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

I knew it!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

You've never heard a woman fart before?


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

I thought they laid eggs?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I farted in front of my coworker once. Tried to run away before it escaped from my clenched grasp, but I was too late. He laughed. It was embarrassing.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes but you don't hear them because they have ninja farting abilities.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Anyone heard of the term, silent but deadly? :yes


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

It's really funny farting in front of boyfriends.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks guys, I've learned so much on this forum. Do women eat food?


----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)

Fartologists have spent decades researching this and will never know the answer.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Komorikun sounds like _the most_ fun.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

if they hold it in it comes out when they sleep


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> if they hold it in it comes out when they sleep


I don't hold it but it comes out when I sleep too


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Yer Blues said:


> Thanks guys, I've learned so much on this forum. Do women eat food?


We are just biologically different. We lack the anatomy that is exclusive to males which known as the digestive system, therefore we do not eat food, nor do we produce flatulence or excrement. The female mouth is only utilized for vocalization, respiration when the sinuses are obstructed, and a few other uses that can be left to the imagination ...


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm farting right now.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Amethyst Forest said:


> We are just biologically different. We lack the anatomy that is exclusive to males which known as the digestive system, therefore we do not eat food, nor do we produce flatulence or excrement. The female mouth is only utilized for vocalization, respiration when the sinuses are obstructed, and a few other uses that can be left to the imagination ...


:clap What she said.


----------



## BeautifulRuin (Aug 5, 2013)

lol

just farted not that long ago.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes women fart! dont ever let them tell you they dont. My mom blows up my house all the time and so does my sisters.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Even queens fart, but women just aren't as passionate about them as some men are, or so I've heard.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm sure they must build up all the gas during the day, and when they finally get home or in a private place, they just let it go in one massive MEGAFART hehe.


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

Based on videos I have seen on the Internet, I can report that women do indeed fart, and that whenever they do it they need to have a handcuffed guy's head lodged up their backside.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

TheoBobTing said:


> Based on videos I have seen on the Internet, I can report that women do indeed fart, and that whenever they do it they need to have a handcuffed guy's head lodged up their backside.


What kind of videos have you been watching?


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

Of course we do! But! Our farts smell like flowers.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

No, they just queef.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

When my little sister discovered queefing, I swear she reacted as if it was a godsend. It was, at the time, a humor device to her. I was so ****ing done.

I'm quite glad I neither delved into nor inquired about that ish, especially as young as we were.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

OMG LOL! :lol


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

I suspect they do


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I tell my self not . Might add this to my turn offs profile


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Queefing is pretty funny too. I used to do that in front of my sister. I laughed my *** off. Also did it in front of an ex. I was cracking up but he didn't seem so enthused.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm going to make a thread about Queefing.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*To All*

Do you like the smell of your own farts?


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*To All*

Do you like the smell of your own farts?


----------



## willowywisp (Sep 16, 2013)

Never!

We just whisper in our panties.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

I've heard they do which is absolutely shockingly outrageous.
And I had them on such a pedestal!


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

It's easier for women to fart then guys.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

More often than you think ;_; *sad*


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> Women are incapable of doing so. We also do not poop.
> /end thread.


hold up let me find a link to 2 girls 1 cup...


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

2 Girls 1 Cup more like 2 Girls 1 Dump.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

jealousisjelly said:


> hold up let me find a link to 2 girls 1 cup...


oh those were crack heads, they don't count! :roll


----------



## Mister Spirit (Mar 28, 2013)

Of course women fart. They poop too. It's hilarious.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I love SAS


----------



## MkMiku (Apr 29, 2010)

I hit puberty by the time I learned (in order) that all women pee, poop, sweat, and fart.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Nope, it's biologically impossible based on the thousands of studies I've read. Just Google it if you don't believe me. They don't sweat, burp, or have BO either.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> oh those were crack heads, they don't count! :roll


they looked like some stand up women to me


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

yes and it generally stinks worse then mens farts


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

life01 said:


> yes and it generally stinks worse then mens farts


Is that a fact?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Proof that females fart.


----------



## Lushiro (Apr 26, 2013)

My mum has farted before....So, yes females do fart.


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

markwalters2 said:


> Is that a fact?


 yes


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Even angels need thrusters.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

o me gurd


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Yes,we do or I do.Maybe I'm the only one :b

When I first started dating my boyfriend,I held everything in,and tried to do that in the bathroom.(Being single before that I was used to let it out when I wanted to lol) But that didn't work,because one time I woke myself up, and I'm pretty sure my boyfriend too,by the loudest fart ever. 
It was so embarrasing,but I just pretended to be asleep 

My boyfriend thinks that farting is embarrasing,because he has never done it in front of me,and turns the sink on.Lol,that just makes me notice it even more and what's the deal with that anyway.Isn't that what the toilet is for?
It's like the one place where you can do all your nasty business


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Whoever mentioned their mother farting in their presence...










I'd never knowingly heard my mother fart before she did one time in the car. I turned to look at her to see the smug look on her face followed by her bursting into laughter. That was more awkward for me than her talking to me about sex, and that has never even happened before.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Does this poll take into account fanny farts?


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Lushiro said:


> My mum has farted before....So, yes females do fart.


May I put forward to you a theory that your mom is not a woman?


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

Come over to my neck o' the woods and I'll fart for ya.


----------



## lov3np3ac3 (Aug 15, 2011)

It's all unicorns and rainbows


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

A more appropriate thread title would be "Are women proud of their farts?" What you say?


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

lov3np3ac3 said:


> It's all unicorns and rainbows


That's even worse.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

I had a girlfriend for four years and im pretty sure i never heard her fart once, conclusion, they dont.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Bawsome said:


> I had a girlfriend for four years and im pretty sure i never heard her fart once, conclusion, they dont.


Wow. How did she do that?

I farted thousands of times in front of my exes. Especially in front of the 3rd one cause we were eating lots of beans at the time (he was hispanic). One time I farted so many times (super loud ones) in the morning in bed he fled to his mother's apartment. It was so funny. I was laughing and farting off and on for a good half hour.

I remember the 1st time I farted in front of my 1st boyfriend. I forget why but he was massaging or putting pressure on my stomach and I farted. He looked so surprised. hehehehehe


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

fredbloggs02 said:


> Even angels need thrusters.


:lol


----------



## oskie (Oct 9, 2010)

CWe said:


> My mom blows up my house all the time and so does my sisters.


:lol


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## jap (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Nu uh - that is a girl doing her exercise squats over a friend's face, to exhibit her skills in balance!:roll
OR she's trying to imitate a guy tea-bagging someone. :yes



Zeppelin said:


> Proof that females fart.


ok, real talk - girls can be pretty nasty and disgusting. Proof: the girls I work with! -- leaving messes and stuff in the bathroom. They are pretty gross. I wish the guys I work with could see that side of them!!!


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

RiversEdge said:


> Nu uh - that is a girl doing her exercise squats over a friend's face, to exhibit her skills in balance!:roll
> OR she's trying to imitate a guy tea-bagging someone. :yes
> 
> ok, real talk - girls can be pretty nasty and disgusting. Proof: the girls I work with! -- leaving messes and stuff in the bathroom. They are pretty gross. I wish the guys I work with could see that side of them!!!


Really that's pretty funny. I always imagined women toilets to be so pristine. Not a mark or a scratch or anything. It always seems like the guys are the ones stereotyped as the more dirty type. :lol


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

no. we pass pink powder puffs and poop lace.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

h00dz said:


> Really that's pretty funny. I always imagined women toilets to be so pristine. Not a mark or a scratch or anything. It always seems like the guys are the ones stereotyped as the more dirty type. :lol


Used tampons/pads and period blood in various places. Lots of piss on toilet seats.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

komorikun said:


> Wow. How did she do that?
> 
> I farted thousands of times in front of my exes. Especially in front of the 3rd one cause we were eating lots of beans at the time (he was hispanic). One time I farted so many times (super loud ones) in the morning in bed he fled to his mother's apartment. It was so funny. I was laughing and farting off and on for a good half hour.
> 
> I remember the 1st time I farted in front of my 1st boyfriend. I forget why but he was massaging or putting pressure on my stomach and I farted. He looked so surprised. hehehehehe


Oh my god lmao...


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

h00dz said:


> Really that's pretty funny. I always imagined women toilets to be so pristine. Not a mark or a scratch or anything. It always seems like the guys are the ones stereotyped as the more dirty type. :lol


LOLLLLLLLL LOL LOL LOL NOT AT ALL

Most women never seem to flush the toilet and basically do what komorikun said - sanitary products in the toilet/menstrual blood in the bowl or on the seat, and they almost always sprinkle all over the seat. Learn to stop hovering a foot from the toilet seat people!!! That **** is disgusting!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tbyrfan said:


> LOLLLLLLLL LOL LOL LOL NOT AT ALL
> 
> Most women never seem to flush the toilet and basically do what komorikun said - sanitary products in the toilet/menstrual blood in the bowl or on the seat, and they almost always sprinkle all over the seat. Learn to stop hovering a foot from the toilet seat people!!! That **** is disgusting!!!


Potty protection papers are where it's at, ladies! Protect your tush and be able to sit comfortably when doing your business. Putting toilet paper in the bowl will muffle the tinkle from, as Kris Jenner puts it, "peeing loud and strong for three minutes".


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Now why is this so ****ing profound to make a thread of it? A thread that never ends?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mercurochrome said:


> Now why is this so ****ing profound to make a thread of it? A thread that never ends?


Everybody will pass gas, especially SAS.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Everybody will pass gas, especially SAS.


:lol


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Mercurochrome said:


> Now why is this so ****ing profound to make a thread of it? A thread that never ends?


Farting is profound dude. You're just not doing it right, lol.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> Everybody will pass gas, especially SAS.


SASsing gas is now a thing.

Saying that makes me think of a really shy, moderated fart made by a wallflower at a loud party.

As soon as they let a bit slip out, the entire party stops and stares at you.

WHAT DO YOU DO?


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

My sister told me she literally can't fart anymore, she's held it in for so long. lol.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

yes lol


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

The subject of girls farting been touched on by the extraordinary film maker Noboru Iguchi in his short F is for Fart on the ABCs of Death . Warning, there is nudity in it.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Girls fart but it's honeysuckle and jasmine. That's why they always smell so purdy.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

h00dz said:


> Really that's pretty funny. I always imagined women toilets to be so pristine. Not a mark or a scratch or anything. It always seems like the guys are the ones stereotyped as the more dirty type. :lol


NO, they are NASTYYYY. They don't flush or leave stuff ON the toilet or things exposed in the trash cans -- I'm the only one that refills the soap dispenser EVER -- so I'm guessing they don't wash their hands --- and we have to have Lysol cleansing wipes in there to wipe off the toilet seat (this came from after complaints to management) And these same girls go around the office like they are so cute. 
It's a very nice office too, it's just a shame they don't have respect for it or decency for themselves.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't know!


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

lol why wouldn't they? it's natural..if your not farting there's something wrong with you!


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

RiversEdge said:


> NO, they are NASTYYYY. They don't flush or leave stuff ON the toilet or things exposed in the trash cans -- I'm the only one that refills the soap dispenser EVER -- so I'm guessing they don't wash their hands --- and we have to have Lysol cleansing wipes in there to wipe off the toilet seat (this came from after complaints to management) And these same girls go around the office like they are so cute.
> It's a very nice office too, it's just a shame they don't have respect for it or decency for themselves.


Interesting. I've never seen women like that.


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Yeah, right. You can quit trying, man. I won't buy it! Chicks that fart... that'd make a great sci-fi movie or something.


Ok, sure.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Because it happens where you DON'T see them, where they think no one is paying attention and no one will know - in the ladies room!!!



markwalters2 said:


> Interesting. I've never seen women like that.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

RiversEdge said:


> Because it happens where you DON'T see them, where they think no one is paying attention and no one will know - in the ladies room!!!


Lies.


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

Ew, just ew


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

We burp too....sometimes impressively loud


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

The results in this poll are a complete lie :lol

Fact.


----------



## DanTheOutlaw (May 29, 2014)

Good question, very thought provoking.


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

Great. Now women are ruined for me FOREVER. ;_;


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> What a preposterous question!


I hear ya bro. Didn't even cross your mind, did it?


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

Noo!! How dare u to even think that!!!!


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

markwalters2 said:


> Lies.


Denial maybe in cover of those close to you.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Actually, the first thing I do after turning off my alarm clock, is fart while in bed. Every morning.

I fart for jesus.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

komorikun said:


> I fart for jesus.


Two impossibilities in one sentence.


----------



## irandom97 (Jan 28, 2012)

Yer Blues said:


> I thought they laid eggs?


Why yes, yes they do!


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Wind power. How else will the turbines keep turning?


----------



## mneptune (Oct 24, 2015)

Haha, you have a really good imagination.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

i haven't stopped farting since the day i was born


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)

lov3np3ac3 said:


> It's all unicorns and rainbows


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

komorikun said:


> It's really funny farting in front of boyfriends.


Heh. Yeah. I had my ex-gf on the bed once, and was tickling her, and she farted, and, yeah, I found out for the first time it's not all unicorns and rainbows.

It is funny, I mean, on a 7 or 8 year old's level, I guess.

You have posted on here no less than like, three times about how funny it is to fart in front of your bf. I'm guessing at this point that your whole goal is to get bfs so that you can fart in front of them? Not sure. :grin2:


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

TenYears said:


> Heh. Yeah. I had my ex-gf on the bed once, and was tickling her, and she farted, and, yeah, I found out for the first time it's not all unicorns and rainbows.
> 
> It is funny, I mean, on a 7 or 8 year old's level, I guess.
> 
> You have posted on here no less than like, three times about how funny it is to fart in front of your bf. I'm guessing at this point that your whole goal is to get bfs so that you can fart in front of them? Not sure. :grin2:


What was your reaction towards the fart in bed? lol
Of course you don't have to say it, if it's too personal.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Orbiter said:


> What was your reaction towards the fart in bed? lol
> Of course you don't have to say it, if it's too personal.


Well we were both stoned, so, you know that just made it worse, we were both laughing uncontrollably. And then she farted *again* and I was like, wtf?!?!

It was funny, but I mean. It wasn't that funny really. We had some pretty good stuff, we were really high.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

If you've seen as much porn as I have you know that female exhaust can be quite bassy.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

i haven't farted in 19 years 5 months and 2 weeks to the day. srsly, i'm keeping a countdown. the next time i fart the entire village is gonna throw me a party and you're all invited.


----------



## mneptune (Oct 24, 2015)

I must only date shy women the hide somewhere in fart. I often wonder if it is for their relationship security or if it is for my health. 

It is a mystery.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Just imagine a girl farting loudly on the first date. 

Awkward...



Speaking of farting, when I went to my brother-in-laws house, I used to play farting noises on the PS3 headset on Call of Duty ghosts. It's so much fun to troll people on a headset, I could do that all day LOL


----------



## mneptune (Oct 24, 2015)

xxDark Horse said:


> Just imagine a pretty girl farting on the first date.
> 
> Awkward...


Awkward?


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

mneptune said:


> Awkward?


Awkward! :yes


----------



## Peighton (Jun 12, 2015)

Aeiou said:


>


:lol


----------



## mneptune (Oct 24, 2015)

Peighton said:


> :lol


You laugh because you know what it is talking about.

How often does this happen? I know unicorns are myths is the cartoon saying women farting is a myth?


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

markwalters2 said:


> Time for profound question of the week. Do females actually fart?


Yes they do, there was this girl in high school, she would do it loudly on purpose and then burst out laughing, she hung out with a boy she had a crush on and she kept farting, it was funny when she did it because she dressed up in really fashionable clothing and wore makeup, but she did have tourettes.


----------



## pandana (Jul 13, 2015)

Peighton said:


> :lol


I swear to god, it's like you literally laugh at anything that moves.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Silent but deadly


----------



## saya2077 (Oct 6, 2013)

No, we queef


----------



## mneptune (Oct 24, 2015)

saya2077 said:


> No, we queef


Queef?


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

"donald duck having a stroke"






this was just a moment in time


----------



## mdw8062 (Oct 26, 2015)

Look up woman fart porn.
It's a thing. 
And it's disgusting. 
Happy fapping!


----------



## mneptune (Oct 24, 2015)

Surly Wurly said:


> "donald duck having a stroke"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is fake. No one could realistically fart like that.


----------



## mneptune (Oct 24, 2015)

mdw8062 said:


> Look up woman fart porn.
> It's a thing.
> And it's disgusting.
> Happy fapping!


You have seen porn that is far from disgusting?!


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

mneptune said:


> *This is fake.* No one could realistically fart like that.


its not even close to the best one ive ever heard, and i havent exactly been looking. hell, i've farted better than that. not to take anything away from the lady, though. very generous of her to share this wonder with humanity


----------



## mneptune (Oct 24, 2015)

Surly Wurly said:


> its not even close to the best one ive ever heard, and i havent exactly been looking. hell, i've farted better than that. not to take anything away from the lady, though. very generous of her to share this wonder with humanity


They pump air into them, it's fake.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

mneptune said:


> They pump air into them, it's fake.


you seem way too invested in this thread buddy


----------



## mneptune (Oct 24, 2015)

Surly Wurly said:


> you seem way too invested in this thread buddy


What makes you think that?


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

mneptune said:


> What makes you think that?


well rather than simply believe that women with big sloppy buttcheeks sometimes do amusing farts, you want to argue that someone pumped air up their anus instead. perhaps she just farted? even dogs fart

...that, and the fact that over a third of all the posts you ever made are in the women farting thread?

if you do have a video of this woman getting pumped full of gas then by all means post it up, im sure there are plenty who would love to watch it and then complain


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

Don't listen to all these politically correct feminazis saying "yes". They're just saying that because they think that if men fart, so should women.

Of course women don't fart. That's like asking if the Sun is cold in the winter.


----------



## mneptune (Oct 24, 2015)

Surly Wurly said:


> well rather than simply believe that women with big sloppy buttcheeks sometimes do amusing farts, you want to argue that someone pumped air up their anus instead. perhaps she just farted? even dogs fart
> 
> ...that, and the fact that over a third of all the posts you ever made are in the women farting thread?
> 
> if you do have a video of this woman getting pumped full of gas then by all means post it up, im sure there are plenty who would love to watch it and then complain


I never looked at it that way. I only have 25 posts so perhaps it seems like am devoting more time to this debate.

I guess until I can provide adequate evidence we have to agree to disagree. I agree it does sound amusing, though. [Haha]


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

mneptune said:


> I never looked at it that way. I only have 25 posts so perhaps it seems like am devoting more time to this debate.
> 
> I guess until I can provide adequate evidence we have to agree to disagree. I agree it does sound amusing, though. [Haha]


you just got here man, you dont wanna end up as "that fart guy" 

i just find it strange that you have so little experience with farts. i may be a little off with this, but maybe you didnt realise that all those times your gran blamed the dog, it was really her? :[


----------



## saya2077 (Oct 6, 2013)

mneptune said:


> Queef?


A vagina toot


----------



## mneptune (Oct 24, 2015)

Surly Wurly said:


> you just got here man, you dont wanna end up as "that fart guy"
> 
> i just find it strange that you have so little experience with farts. i may be a little off with this, but maybe you didnt realise that all those times your gran blamed the dog, it was really her? :[


Sounds like useful advice. I will keep that in mind.

I never met a grandmother. I also never had a dog. Let's just say I grew up in a strict home.


----------



## mneptune (Oct 24, 2015)

saya2077 said:


> A vagina toot


Oh, you mean a vart...that only happens during sex, though.


----------



## saya2077 (Oct 6, 2013)

mneptune said:


> Oh, you mean a vart...that only happens during sex, though.


Different terms same thing
And haha no, it doesnt. It can happen any time. Exercise yoga, hell if you have good floor muscles you can make yourself do it. The wonders of the female body.


----------



## chaotic brain (Oct 10, 2013)

I've heard a lot of people say this, but I've never seen any studies I call BS.


----------



## Peighton (Jun 12, 2015)

mneptune said:


> *I know unicorns are myths* is the cartoon saying women farting is a myth?


Yeah sure, you "know". Whatever you want to believe princess..



pandana said:


> I swear to god, it's like you literally laugh at anything that moves.


Because you don't laugh enough! Someone's got to compensate.


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

Yes they do. I know from experience from having a mom and sister.


----------



## pandana (Jul 13, 2015)

Peighton said:


> Because you don't laugh enough! Someone's got to compensate.


Er... yeah okay, fair enough.


----------



## mneptune (Oct 24, 2015)

Peighton said:


> Yeah sure, you "know". Whatever you want to believe princess..


So, your dominant. Your flowers never fooled me. You can call me whatever you want, sweetheart, as long as you keep your *** up and head down.


----------



## Damon (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Damon (Oct 27, 2015)




----------

